
Announcement of the Nobel Prize in Chemistry 2016 - aq3cn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfB4NHDI83Q
======
aq3cn
Watch the cool Molecular 4-wheel drive 'car' at t=15m27s

[https://youtu.be/DfB4NHDI83Q?t=15m27s](https://youtu.be/DfB4NHDI83Q?t=15m27s)

